# Advice please re Swift Sundance



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

This query is on behalf of a good friend who recently took delivery of a new Swift Sundance having been a tugger for many years.

He's currently touring abroad and is even less computer "savvy" than me but I'm hoping he'll learn the ropes and join MHF on his return.

Anyway-before he went away he had problems with his Thetford fridge which refused to work (or at the very least was inconsistent in working) on 240v and gas.

He contacted his dealer who told him that the fridge wouldn't work unless his vehicle was absolutely level, or at least not more than 5% "out". (Not sure where he'd get an instrument to measure the 5%? :roll: )

Consequently every time "friend" took his vehicle out he was extremey careful in lining it up to ensure it was exactly level.

He was also told on delivery that "in the interests of safety" he should switch off his gas supply when the vehicle was in motion. (He has exactly the same Truma Securmotion system as I have, and his fridge has Automatic capability.)

Now I can't help thinking that this Dealer is talking claptrap on both counts:

a) There are many times when our vehicle has been anything but level (Car Parks, Aires etc etc) and the Fridge (Dometic) has worked perfectly well on both gas and electric

b) The attraction for us (after also being tuggers) is not having to switch gas on and off constantly, and we leave fridge permanently on "Auto" where the system switches fuel accordingly. Isn';t that what an auto fridge is for? (Never switch it off when on ferries either)

I've told our friend of my views but he isn't convinced! He does intend to go back to the Dealer and query the question of "levelness" but in the meantime can anyone tell me if there's something different about the Thetford Fridge(it's the one with the blue LED lights) which would suggest that the Dealers advice on both issues was correct?

Could the owner be "messing up" the fridge system by constantly turning off the gas supply?

If I'm wrong I'll eat humble pie but if I'm right can someone support me and I'll show him this thread when he's returned :wink: 

Just occurred to me- if JCM is about I'd be interested in Peter's views :wink: 

Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Tel,

There is a very small tolerance in level, something like 2.7 degrees when the fridge is working on gas.

The gas bottle must be disconnected when traveling as should one have an accident anda pipe ruptures you could be in trouble big time (big bang) and you may end up with wings upstairs!.

It is also a legal requirement I believe

Regards

Peter


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Peter 

When you say disconnected do you literally mean the hose is unscrewed from the bottle or just turned off?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Telbell,

On New Sundance models it is safe to travel with the gas turned ON as it has the 'Truma SecuMotion' regulator fitted, this meets the latest EU requirements and allows mainly for heating to be on whilst travelling. However there are some local restrictions which has to be complied with e.g.; Petrol stations, ferries, tunnels etc.

In the event of an accident and gas pipe rupture it detects a sudden pressure drop and isolates the gas instantly.

http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/products/detail1_en_78787.html

Thanks
Andy


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

As Andy said it is ok to leave the gas supply. Be aware though that the fridge allows you 10 minutes to fill up at a filling station before switching to Gas so don't stop for a coffee whilst still at the pump!

I have found that my Thetford fridge will take 7 or 8 attempts to light if the gas has been turned off, never had an issue with leveling, certainly doesn't need to be dead flat, if you are happy to sit and sleep on the pitch then the fridge will be fine.

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Peter and Andy for that.

Yes so far as "Secumotion" is concerned, that's what I thought the system was for.....to allow for the gas to be left on when travelling....including when necessary, habitation heating when in motion. I only ever switch ours off (at the bottle) when renewing the bottles. (It has an auto switch-over to a second bottle when first is empty)

Incidentally I've noticed that on our last two or three ferry trips we've never been asked to turn the gas off so perhaps the Ferry Companies are now awre of the "new" Truma system.

I'm still intrigued about the "tolerance" of the level needed for gas useage of fridge. I remember as a "Tugger" the degree of level was vital but certainly since Motorhoming I've found that the fridges we've had would work when we've been far from level. Is this just a Thetrford Fridge idiosyncracy?

Pete(4x4)-so the switching off of the gas could delay the fridge working when the gas is switched on again?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I too have a Thetford fridge. Mine is not sensitive to level. The fridge works fine at angles of tilt where we could not sleep comfortably. I think the level thing is a red herring, Alan.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Pete(4x4)-so the switching off of the gas could delay the fridge working when the gas is switched on again?


Seems to happen with me, but then I forget I've turned the gas off so it then has to purge the pipe etc, I can hear it light but the ignition keeps sparking for around 40 seconds then the fridge turns off. If i power cycle the fridge around 6 times it will start after that it's fine.

I was going to get the dealer to check it out at it's first service next year.

Pete


----------



## 110779 (Mar 23, 2008)

We have had trouble with the thetford fridge and it is correct that it will not work when not level and also which we didnt find out until it went wrong. it wont work even with electric or gas when the battery goes down which leaves us unable to go to rallies where there is no hook up as the battery will go down past 9 volts which is when the fridge cuts out as the 12 volt powers the thetford "auto" fridge i will not buy another thetford becuase of this problem, also it will not cool food when outside temperature reaches 29 degrees or above as there is no fan on the 12 volt to keep it cool enough, we had no fridge on the latest heatwave which was in June this year


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If it is too warm for you fridge to work a fan to get the heat away can help.

See this post for a few ideas

LINK

Richard...


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi Tel,
> 
> There is a very small tolerance in level, something like 2.7 degrees when the fridge is working on gas.....
> 
> ...


It will not make any difference if on gas, 12v or mains - they are just a different (but approximately the same energy input) heat source to the ammonia "boiler" 
Level is an issue but not 2.7 degrees - more like >10 degrees and then only in the "left to right" plane. The "front to back" plane is of little consequence . 
In any case, these fridges work ok on little boats that bob about like a cork which is much more demanding than anything we can do to them. 
Best regards,


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks for your responses.
If the Thetford is that bad it may be worth asking Swift why they install them?

Though, tricia-terry, your experience isn't borne out by others. Perhaps the model of the Thetford is significant here.

Incidentally, my friend I referred to in the opening post has no problems since using it permanently on Auto- though he now has an issue with water pressure in the bathroom of his Sundance :roll:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tellbell,

If the pressure in your friends Sundance was OK when purchased, but has since become an issue, he should refer this back to his dealer. Depending on the age of the vehicle, it could be as simple as a pressure switch adjustment.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> THanks for your responses.
> If the Thetford is that bad it may be worth asking Swift why they install them?


Tell, 
I have been waiting for the Swift attack :wink:

I was going to post about all the vans I have had and the problems with them. 
I am now going to just comment on the Swift :wink: 
It can be left connected as already said, auto setting does cause issues some times. I have never had a problem with level and Jan is always moaning at me to use the level blocks. 
Ours coped when it was very hot in France last year. 
Mind you, we are not Anti-Swift 
:wink:

Take care Tell :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve

No-not anti-Swift at all-honest :lol: (I did mention there were conflicting views on the Post :wink: 

Andy(Swift)- yes, thanks- he's done just that and hopefully they'll sort it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

My 2006 Kontiki had a Dometic fridge with auto energy selection. When driving, I was on 12v. Upon stopping - for more than 10 minutes, gas kicked in. This 10 minute delay was grand as I could refuel etc without the gas running.

However, my Thetford fridge does not have a 10 minute delay, so when switching off the engine to refuel, the gas burner on the fridge kicks in. The Dometic idea was great. I probably should switch off the fridge when stopping for fuel, but I never have.

In the recent heat wave - well it seems ages ago, the Thetford kept everything cool on the "three bar setting".

Could a ten minute delay mechanism be incorporated into the Thetford fridge?

Russell

Footnote for Telbel - the Thetford fridge in my 2007 van was not very good at cooling on 12v or electric 230v. Investigations revealed the door was out of line at the bottom. The Thetford engineer told me the gas cooling system was more powerful than 12/230v and hence it could work harder and cool the warm air that was entering the fridge via the gap in the door. Might be worth your pal checking this. Furthermore, I always have the travel catch in use, even when stationary, to ensure the door is tightly closed. Just a thought.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Russell for that- I'll pass it on.

But- (and leaving Swift out of it then :wink: ) there does seem to be some issues with the Thetford fridge doesn't there? The Sundance I refer to owned by Joe DOES have the 10minute(ish) switch off system and his vehicle is (I believe) a less-spec model than yours, Russell, so I'm surprised that your Thetford (seems to be anyway) a less spec fridge??

Presumably it';s a different model Thetford then?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi Tel

I have just looked in the fridge and the model is the N175 - it is the one with two doors - fridge at the lower and freezer above.

The Thetford manual is coming out now reference the SES - smart energy selection - same as AES - auto energy selection on the Dometic.

Right, I quote from Thetford....

"Auto mode. The system will select gas operation if...

- mains voltage (230v) is unavailable
- the vehicle's engine is not running.

If the system switches from 12v DC to gas operation when it is in auto mode, the system will wait for about 15 minutes before igniting the gas. During this time, however, the gas indicator lamp will come on. This delay is built in to avoid switching it to gas operation when ever you stop to refuel your vehicle. You can cancel the delay by immediately switching the refridgerator off and then on again"

Well, reading that, it does suggest I have a faulty Thetford. Not only does the gas indicator come on, but I can hear the blooming gas burner running! The vehicle is due it's hab service soon, and so this is, at present, the only thing requiring attention.

I shall report back.

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Russell-I guessed you'd probably have the "modern" system. Got problems with our AES Dometic now! Auto system defaults to gas even when vehicle in motion :roll:


----------

